# TiWorker.exe or Windows modules installer worker using a lot of CPU



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

did a reinstall on a laptop recently, got as many updates as possible, seem to have an issue with the Windows Modules Installer Worker using up a lot of CPU on the system, not sure what to do, I could try manually disable the service, but I would rather sort the issue head on, I have also noticed at the same time the Antimalware Service Executable is using 29/30% of the cpu too, the windows module installer is using about 50% its really dragging all the resources of the machine. anyone any ideas?

is does seem to be an on and off issue it behaves for a while then it starts again as though it's trying to do something! no doubt the updates or something, no idea what is getting in the way though or hogging the machine down.

It's an HP machine running windows 8.1

the model is G6-2242sa


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

TiWorker.exe is the utility that completes the various tasks that are needed after an update to Windows.

The time taken for TiWorker.exe to complete depends on a number of factors, for example, the number of updates installed; the complexity of those updates; the total number of files that are impacted by or dependent upon the update.

You should not interrupt TiWorker.exe. Just let it do its "thing" either in the background or simply leave your computer ON overnight - by the morning it will all be sorted.

TiWorker.exe will use as much CPU time as is available. So if nothing much else is happening on the computer it will use up to 100%. This is not unusual. On my personal computers, after I have installed Windows updates I go and do something else and let Windows do all the "housekeeping" tasks that it needs to do after the updates are installed. 

TiWorker.exe is also tasked with compressing the WinSxS (Windows Side by Side) Folder. Typically the WinSxS Folder is very large as it contains multiple copies of DLL's so as to enable multiple applications to run the same DLL. Depending on the updates and the installed software it can take some considerable time for this compression process to complete.

One way to clear the TiWorker.exe "problem" (which isn't really a problem) is to run Automatic Maintenance (Control Panel > Action Centre > Automatic Maintenance > Start Maintenance). This process can take some time so make sure that you have something else to do (take the dog for a walk) before you start the process.

T.


----------

